# Sage Wages & Accounts for mac



## gc1974 (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi there
is there SAGE software for wages & accounts for the mac? having trouble finding it.

cheers
gavin


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

It doesn't look like SAGE makes software for the Mac, but MYOB's software looks to do the same thing, and has been on the Mac for years.


----------

